# Best multipurpose grinder?



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm getting back into manual espresso so on the look out for a machine and grinder set up, current budget around £1000

I've been trying to source a Mazzer Super Jolly or similar but then it's occurred to me that I enjoy some Chemex / Pour Over action too. Would a SJ be able to cope with this or am i better off looking at more general options?

TIA


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use my Mazzer Major for everything.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I use my Mazzer Major for everything.


They can go quite coarse then I presume?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ATZ said:


> They can go quite coarse then I presume?


Yeah, keep on winding and the beans will probably come out whole lol


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! Don't you waste a lot dialing back to espresso though? Or can you easily get back to the same grind (bearing in mind it's best to have the motor running when you adjust finer)?

I've backed the MBK Aergrind to avoid disturbing the E37s (which would be really annoying to try to change to coarse grind)


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

That's what I thought the feedback would be - maintain grind settings for espresso would be a pain to change to coarse on a SJ

Are there any grinders that people tend to multitask on or do people tend to invest in more than one?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think most* people have a hand grinder for brewed if they have a good espresso grinder too. The waste of time and coffee swapping adjustment is too much. I think there are some fairly affordable grinders like Baratza Vario that claim to be good for both, but I'm not sure how good they are as I haven't had one, and there doesn't seem to be many people on here trying to use one grinder for all methods.

* I have no way of quantifying or substantiating this statement, just a feeling from having been on here a few years.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

With the manual grinders I've got (Feldgrind and Kinu M68) it is a non issue to change setting between espresso and other methods, of course after I've figured out what the espresso setting is. I don't waste any more coffee and am very happy. Ask @MediumRoastSteam how he likes his Kinu









If electric grinder is a must I'd wait for the Niche grinder if I were you, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea - the only real consideration is machines designed for 'single dosing', and thats mainly manual grinders line the Kinu M68 - but even then left over boulders from coarse grinding can end up ruining an espresso shot.

The simplest/easiest option by far is a hand grinder for brewed and leave your espresso grinder at the same setting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Kinu works for me, but what Dylan says is right. As I only drink espresso, it's a non issue for me.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Yea - the only real consideration is machines designed for 'single dosing', and thats mainly manual grinders line the Kinu M68 - but even then left over boulders from coarse grinding can end up ruining an espresso shot.
> 
> The simplest/easiest option by far is a hand grinder for brewed and leave your espresso grinder at the same setting.


I'll look into hand grinders for pour over / Chemex, cheers.


----------

